# Kauftip-MTB



## Forstie (22. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin jetzt vollends verwirrt und habe mich (entgegen einem anderen posting in nem anderen Thread) dazu entschieden, ein MTB für Wald und Dreck zuzulegen. 
Ich will nicht mehr als 600 Eus ausgeben, habe aber überhaupt keinen Überblick welche Bikes denn zu empfehlen wären. (Verkäufer erzählen manchmal viel....)
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen??
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch sagen zu wem ich hier in Mosbach oder Umgebung gehen soll, sind ja ein paar Ortsansäßige hier.

Danke schonmal für die Tips,


Gruß Martin


----------



## sharky (22. September 2006)

1) nimm die suchfunktion! zu dem thema gibt es min. 300 threads in denen ALLES steht
2) poste das nicht im lokalforum da hier nur wenige leute reinschauen. nimm die kaufberatung
3) geht nicht zu W+P in MOS, ist ein sch... laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (22. September 2006)

schau doch mal bei canyon vorbei, da solltest du was finden für wenig geld.
noch billiger: radon (unter shop/komplettbikes)

naja, hier in der gegend gibt es leider keinen vernünftigen laden. armins radhaus soll ganz ok sein, aber billig ist der nicht wirklich und wenn man nicht auf scott steht... mit dem radladen (heißt der so?) in eberbach habe ich neulich auch nicht wirklich gute erfahrungen gemacht. 
ist traurig aber wahr

wenn du also selbst schrauben kannst, solltest du dir was bestellen...

@ sharky: 
zu w&p gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. da würde ich mir auch nie mehr was größeres als einen reifen kaufen. 

kennt eigentlich jemand den laden in binau bei dem es commencal geben soll? so ein meta 5.5.1 würde mir nächstes jahr gefallen.


----------



## Forstie (22. September 2006)

Genau!

Was denkst du was ich die letzten 3 Stunden ohne echten Erfolg gemacht habe??

Gerade deswegen schreibe ich hier rein, weil hier vielleicht doch mal jemand aus meiner Gegend hereinschaut und mir den Händler seines Vertrauens nennen kann.

Wenn du keinen großen Plan hast, dann wirst du bei der Sucherei nämlich verrückt, und wenn dieses Forum hier schon ein paar Jahre besteht, dann müßte eigentlich keiner mehr eine neue Frage stellen, wenn man doch ALLES über die Suche finden kann...

Ich hoffe immer noch auf nen guten Tip, vielleicht will sich ja ein Anderer die Mühe machen...

Nichts für ungut,

Gruß Martin


----------



## Forstie (22. September 2006)

@olih:

Danke mal! Die Bikes von Canyon machen ja, was die Tests aus den Zeitschriften so sagen, nen super Eindruck.

Ich denke da werde ich schon fündig werden...

Griesse


----------



## sharky (22. September 2006)

wenn du zum händler willst kann ich dir cycle sport in heilbronn in der oststr. ans herz legen, ist IMHO der einzige laden bei dem der verkäufer (wenn der junge am start ist net der alte, der chef) wirklich ne ahnung hat. bei W+P sind nur lackaffen dran die denken sie wissen alles, aber haben unterm strich keine ahnung. dafür benehmen sie sich wie die helden der nation


----------



## Micro767 (25. September 2006)

Wenn Mannheim nicht zu weit für Dich ist:

Die Fahrradklinik in MA.Käfertal: http://www.fahrradklinik.de/index.php

keine Angst der Laden ist wesentlich besser als seine Page  

Carsten der Cheffe und auch seine Schrauber sind Top ! 
Cube, Fusion und Speiseseis. 

In Deiner Preisklasse kommt da wohl nur ein Cube HT in Frage ! Da gibts bei 600 schon was brauchbares würd ich sagen. Vieleicht hast Du Glück und er hat noch was aus 2006 im Lager stehen ! Er hat aber auch immer die Lager Liste von Cube griffbereit und kann nach schauen ob und was die noch haben !

Er selbst ist auch immer im Odenwald mit dem Rad unterwegs !


----------



## Geistereiche (25. September 2006)

Oder du gehst zum German Cycles nach HD in die Rohrbacher Straße!
Wenn du doch zu W&P gehst - frag nach Meister Ball. Da wirste geholfen....
Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt - ich hab bei W&P gekauft und bin zufrieden....Ich lass die armen Kerle halt labern und denk mir meinen Teil......


----------



## olih (25. September 2006)

@ geistreiche:
genau er ist ja das problem. zu mir ist er meist recht unfreundlich. und ich habe im lauf der zeit schon 2 nicht gerade billige cannondales bei ihm gekauft...
naja, ich kann mein geld auch woanders ausgeben.
*
kennt wirklich niemand den laden in binau wo es lapierre gibt?*


----------



## Bax (25. September 2006)

olih schrieb:


> und ich habe im lauf der zeit schon 2 nicht gerade billige cannondales bei ihm gekauft...
> naja, ich kann mein geld auch woanders ausgeben.



Bei Cannondale gibt's nur einen: ZRT in Neckarsteinach!


----------



## Geistereiche (25. September 2006)

@olih: Also zu mir isser immer nett. Ich kenn ihn aber auch noch aus seiner Zeit mit RAM-Cycles in Obrigheim und war damals oft mit der ganzen Truppe auf Rennen....
Zum Thema Binau: Den Laden kenne ich, der wird von so einem muskelbepackten Typen betrieben...... Gekauft hab ich nix, ich suchte eine Helm und er hatte den nicht!
Ziemlich klein der Laden - aber bis jetzt habe ich kein negatives Wort drüber gehört.
Fährtse vom Neckartal die erste nach Binau rein, am Levior vorbei nach der Kurve ist rechts ein Schild das auf den LAden verweist... Vielleicht wird ja auch der Initiator des Freds da fündig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (25. September 2006)

@ geistreiche:
früher war er auch nett zu mir, aber seit ich ein canyon habe...
als ich das bestellt habe, gab es in mos zeitweise definitiv KEINEN fahrradladen.
naja, mir auch egal. ich kann selbst schrauben und wenn er meint er müsste unfreundlich sein, bestelle ich mir meine sachen eben im netz.


----------



## Geistereiche (25. September 2006)

Versteh' ich nicht - muss man zu Canyon-Besitzern unfreundlich sein? 
Oder meinst du er sei unfreundlich weil er Canyon nicht im W&P-Programm hat?
Ich denke er ist einfach nur genervt, weil die ganzen Flachpfeifen im Laden vom Radfahren so viel Ahnung haben wie ein Schwein vom Stricken.
Und bei jedem Problem rennen sie zu ihm.......

Aber ich will weder ihn noch den Laden verteidigen.....


----------



## olih (25. September 2006)

ich denke er ist unfreundlich weil er, wie fast alle radhändler, canyon nicht unbedingt mag. ist ja auch sein gutes recht, aber wenn er mich als potentiellen kunden dann behandelt wie einen kleinen jungen...

ich war neulich im laden und stand mit leuchtenden augen neben einem ghost all-mountain. ich war auch kurz davor es mitzunehmen, aber dann hat er es mir ordentlich vermiest. einfacher hätte er keine 3000 euro umsatz generieren können, pech gehabt.

ich muss mich auch oft mit kunden rumärgern, die von der materie keine ahnung haben, aber da ich mein geld damit verdiene, versuche ich das so freundlich wie möglich zu machen


----------



## Micro767 (25. September 2006)

olih schrieb:


> ich war neulich im laden und stand mit leuchtenden augen neben einem ghost all-mountain. ich war auch kurz davor es mitzunehmen, aber dann hat er es mir ordentlich vermiest. einfacher hätte er keine 3000 euro umsatz generieren können, pech gehabt.
> 
> ich muss mich auch oft mit kunden rumärgern, die von der materie keine ahnung haben, aber da ich mein geld damit verdiene, versuche ich das so freundlich wie möglich zu machen



Das ganze kenne ich sehr gut vom Bikerstreff in Bensheim ! Manche Leute wollen einfach keine Kunden die Geld in die Kasse bringen !


----------



## Geistereiche (25. September 2006)

olih schrieb:


> ich denke er ist unfreundlich weil er, wie fast alle radhändler, canyon nicht unbedingt mag. ist ja auch sein gutes recht, aber wenn er mich als potentiellen kunden dann behandelt wie einen kleinen jungen...
> 
> ich war neulich im laden und stand mit leuchtenden augen neben einem ghost all-mountain. ich war auch kurz davor es mitzunehmen, aber dann hat er es mir ordentlich vermiest. einfacher hätte er keine 3000 euro umsatz generieren können, pech gehabt.



Mal provokativ gefragt: Hätte er dir denn den Mist andrehen sollen, wenn es einer gewesen wäre?


----------



## olih (25. September 2006)

naja, man kann nicht sagen, dass er mir davon abgeraten hat. er ist einfach weggelaufen und hat mich mit dem spruch abgefertigt: "na, das wäre doch was für dich". daraufhin meinte ich, dass mir das bike gefällt und dass ich es gerne kaufen würde. schon war er kommentarlos verschwunden. kein satz, dass er gleich zu mir kommt, nichts. einfach weg...
wer so mit seinen kunden umspringt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, dass dei leute nicht mehr kommen.

ich habe dort jetzt 3 geschichten dieser art erlebt. das reicht mir.

wenn er der meinung sein sollte, dass das bike nicht gut ist, dann sollte er es nicht anbieten. wobei ich ja eher der meinung bin, dass die trek bikes, die sie außerdem verkaufen, mist sind, aber das ist ein anderes thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (26. September 2006)

Ey Alder, jetzt kriegen wir aber  gleich Krach   - mein Trek 6500 SLR ist von W&P!!!! Am Schnäppchen-Sonntag gekauft für 10% weniger und ich find's nur geil.....
Guckst du meine Foddos........
Für das was ich fahre reichts


----------



## olih (26. September 2006)

hehe, lass mal gut sein, ich möchte keinen streit!
so war es nicht gemeint.
trek ist mir als marke einfach nicht sympathisch.
geschmäcker sind verschieden, zum glück.


----------



## Geistereiche (26. September 2006)

War doch nur Schbass!  Net gleich heulen 
Ich war halt schon immer ein Fan von Gary Fisher......... und natürlich vom Batbike! Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!


----------



## sharky (29. September 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Bei Cannondale gibt's nur einen: ZRT in Neckarsteinach!



hör mir bloß auf, meine ex wollt ein fully für kleines geld, bißchen CC gegurke sollte es aushalten, mehr nicht. gott und die welt hat ihr zum f9 geraten mit kpl. LX etc. sauberes vernünftiges bike, meister ball hätte es ihr für 1500 überlassen (beim bräunig noch) und dann kommt sie über bekannte an den c´dale hampel der ihr ein jekyll andreht (sicher guter rahmen, ohne zweifel) und als antwort auf die extrem besch... komponenten dann sagt:

"klar, das andere ist da viel besser, aber für den anfang reicht dir das..."

sorry, 100 mehr für nen zweifelhaften mehrwert des rahmens und dafür billigsten teile dran, das ist IMHO kein bikehändler!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. September 2006)

olih schrieb:


> @ geistreiche:
> genau er ist ja das problem. zu mir ist er meist recht unfreundlich. und ich habe im lauf der zeit schon 2 nicht gerade billige cannondales bei ihm gekauft...
> naja, ich kann mein geld auch woanders ausgeben.
> *
> kennt wirklich niemand den laden in binau wo es lapierre gibt?*



Sorry, war im Urlaub. In Binau kenne ich Ermans Bike & Skate Point. Der Herr, der den Laden betreibt, macht das ganze nebenher. Ist ein recht kleines Geschäft, aber sehr freundlich ist er. Und er versucht nicht, einem etwas aufzuschwatzen. Hat im Gegenteil versucht, mir eine neue Gabel auszureden, weil er meinte, die alte reiche. Als ich sie aber doch kaufen wollte und er sie nicht beschaffen konnte, kam von ihm der Vorschlag, ich soll das Ding über einen Onlineshop kaufen und er baut es gegen geringes Entgelt ein. So kam ich damals zu meiner Marzocchi.

Sooo schlecht wie ihr W&P macht, finde ich ihn jetzt nicht.


----------

